# Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan



## Superpippo80 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.

Le cifre secondo Di Marzio: 17 milioni di euro più bonus. Biglia domani pomeriggio farà le visite mediche col Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.



Sììììììììììììììììììììììììììì

Conferma anche Di Marzio


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

siamo gonfi di soldi da far schifoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2017)




----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Grande Lucas!
Nota storta, questa ansia per Bonucci non me la fa godere a pieno..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)




----------



## diavolo (13 Luglio 2017)

Ottimoooo!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)




----------



## alcyppa (13 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia che parto pure questo.

Benvenuto Mr. PanchinaCapitone !!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Luglio 2017)

Che giornata! Domani volo in Italia a visitare la mia famiglia...incluso il mio cugino milanista sfegatato.

Finira malissimo a suon di birre..non oso nemmeno immaginare se prendiamo anche Bonucci.


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.



Benissimo!

Adesso Bonucci, Aubameyang e DOBBIAMO lottare per lo scudetto.


----------



## Activia01 (13 Luglio 2017)

Alla fine è andato in ritiro solo per essere più vicino a Milano


----------



## sballotello (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.



biglia in buca!


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Tutte palle, arriva Dzemaili.


----------



## Milo (13 Luglio 2017)

Omammaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!! omammaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> biglia in buca!


----------



## Superpippo80 (13 Luglio 2017)

*Sky Sport: Biglia sta per lasciare il ritiro della Lazio.*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Luglio 2017)

Benvenuto lucas  
Chiudiamo leonardooooo


----------



## alcyppa (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Benissimo!
> 
> Adesso Bonucci, Aubameyang e DOBBIAMO lottare per lo scudetto.



Pazzesco se succede.
Mai, nemmeno nei miei sogni più bagnati avrei pensato alla SERIA possibilità di poter, almeno sulla carta, puntare allo scudo già dal primo anno.


Avessimo pure Conte...


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2017)

*Pedullà conferma su twitter: una telefonata tra Fassone e Lotito sblocca Biglia al Milan*


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Benissimo!
> 
> Adesso Bonucci, Aubameyang e DOBBIAMO lottare per lo scudetto.



Caaaalma...


----------



## Heaven (13 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia, stiamo facendo un mercato incredibile. Solo grazie alla nuova proprietà


----------



## Tobi (13 Luglio 2017)

biglia non ci tradisce


----------



## Mika (13 Luglio 2017)

17+3 dicono... se fosse vero come volevasi dimostrare se non si arrivava a 20M tra bonus e contante l'affare non si sarebbe mai chiuso.

Il Milan ha atteso che arrivassero i 2 milioni del prestito con obbligo di riscatto di Lapadula e ha chiuso l'affare.

Rischiamo domani di annunciare Biglia + Bonucci e io potrei stare male


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Dio santo...facciamo quasi schifo.....se becco Fassone in giro per Milano me lo trombo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

su Sky stanno morendoooo....pure Bellinazzo hanno chiamato    ...non si capacitano di cosa sta accadendo


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2017)

Yahoooooooooooo!


----------



## Milo (13 Luglio 2017)

Questo era fondamentale, da prendere per forza e subito, gli altri due sono sogni che aumenterebbero il nostro livello, ma Lucas era fondamentale per il gioco!

Entusiasta alle stelle anche se il mercato si chiudesse con lui!!!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.



Finalmente menghia!!! 
Che sudata sta trattativa! Giocatore fondamentale!! 
Benvenuto Lucas!!


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> 17+3 dicono... se fosse vero come volevasi dimostrare se non si arrivava a 20M tra bonus e contante l'affare non si sarebbe mai chiuso.
> 
> Il Milan ha atteso che arrivassero i 2 milioni del prestito con obbligo di riscatto di Lapadula e ha chiuso l'affare.
> 
> Rischiamo domani di annunciare Biglia + Bonucci e io potrei stare male



Se sull'aereo salisse anche Belotti il Milan avrebbe un abbonato in meno...per infarto fulminante


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.



BOOM!! Mercato eccezionale . Un tassello molto importante.E dai tempi di Van Bommel che aspettiamo un giocatore di questo calibro. Colpaccio


----------



## malos (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> su Sky stanno morendoooo....pure Bellinazzo hanno chiamato    ...non si capacitano di cosa sta accadendo



Schiattassero tutti in diretta sti maledetti di sky.


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Luglio 2017)

Sto godendo troppo!!! Benvenuto Lucas, fino ad ora l'acquisto più importante di tutta la sessione, fino ad ora...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Luglio 2017)

Alelluiaaaaa


----------



## InsideTheFire (13 Luglio 2017)

Amen....ľacquisto migliore...fino ad ora...


----------



## vitrich86 (13 Luglio 2017)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...torno a casa e la biglia è in buca....siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## fabri47 (13 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo via!!! Godo.


----------



## Tahva (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.



Se è un sogno non svegliateci! mi piace un sacco Biglia e adoro il fatto che ci abbia voluto così fortemente. Mi faceva una tristezza questi giorni vedere la sua faccia al raduno con la Lazio.

Benvenuto Lucas, facci godere


----------



## ralf (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)




----------



## JohnShepard (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi io sto seriamente male! A domani non ci arrivo


----------



## hiei87 (13 Luglio 2017)

Godo! Acquisto importantissimo. Un giocatore così ci mancava da anni...Stiamo vivendo un sogno quest'estate, finalmente


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.



Oleee e andiamo ottima notizia , finalmente Lucas si può togliere dal viso quell'espressione da funerale  .


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Luglio 2017)

Ohhh finalmente


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

bè una riserva per far rifiatare Montolivo era necessaria...il capitano mica può giocarle tutte


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Madonna siamo ricchi sfondati

Che goduria ragazzi


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Oggi lo avevo scritto che Biglia era nostro. Pensavo ci sarebbe voluto più tempo , questo mi sorprende. Benvenuto Lucas!


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Abbiamo un regista vero dopo secoli. 

Incredibile.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Luglio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


>



Sto maiale sarà in crisi. Si spezzerà il collo dai tic

I suoi servi e vedove si impiccano


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.


Cara società sei in ritardo! avevo detto"passiamo alle cose formali" già 3 giorni fa!!
#benvenuto lucas


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Mi viene da piangere... finalmente abbiamo un VERO regista in rosa


----------



## Roger84 (13 Luglio 2017)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, sto godendo come un toro da montaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!
Che sarebbe se anche Bonucci partisse per la Cina......impressionante la potenza di fuoco che abbiamo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Lotito aveva mandato Biglia ad Auronzo solo per farlo insultare dai tifosi


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Luglio 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lotito aveva mandato Biglia ad Auronzo solo per farlo insultare dai tifosi


Esattamente


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
Conti Kessiè Biglia Calhanoglu R.Rodriguez
Silva Aubameyang


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Su Sky stanno per spararsi

Ma quante boiate spara quel mentecatto di Bellinazzo??


----------



## Pitermilanista (13 Luglio 2017)

Visto che non lo fa nessuno, e tutti parlano solo di Max & Fax, mi prendo l'onore: grazie Presidente Li, grazie Mr. Han! 
Voi, non altri millantatori sfornalavatrici, siete la vera POTENZA!


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Luglio 2017)

EVVAAIIIIIIIII


----------



## kipstar (13 Luglio 2017)

giocatore fondamentale.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2017)

ma è sicuro sicuro? se si abbiamo chiuso il miglior acquisto finora.punto.

ot:quando ho visto circa 1300 visitatori nella sezione calciomercato mi sono quasi spaventato!


----------



## Mika (13 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Visto che non lo fa nessuno, e tutti parlano solo di Max & Fax, mi prendo l'onore: grazie Presidente Li, grazie Mr. Han!
> Voi, non altri millantatori sfornalavatrici, siete la vera POTENZA!



Vero 

Grazie Mr. President e Executive Director! Ci avete donato la speranza ad aprile, ora state realizzando i nostri sogni dell'estate!

Voi avete scelto Fassone che ha scelto Mirabelli. Io da Milanista non posso chiedere più di quello che state facendo. Grazie davvero!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

sarò insistente ma ora vorrei Badeji come vice 
così Mortolivo sloggia !!! altro che competitiva che fa bene..
non rivedi + il campo !!! 

p.s. dobbiamo cogliere le occasioni pre mondiale per espatriare la feccia


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.



Abbiamo un regista ragazzi! Un vero regista!


----------



## Milancholy (13 Luglio 2017)

Lotito ha quindi voluto puerilmente togliersi lo sfizio d'un ultimo, superfluo e forzato allenamento per esporre al pubblico ludibrio il capitano-traditore...Mossa inelegante ed evitabile.


----------



## malos (13 Luglio 2017)

Il migliore acquisto fin'ora. Ha un'intelligenza tattica fenomenale.

Dicono che Kalinic ha lasciato il ritiro per motivi personali...mah


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un regista ragazzi! Un vero regista!



Che Gioia Immensa vero ?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Luglio 2017)

A minchia dura verso la prossima stagione


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Luglio 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> Schiattassero tutti in diretta sti maledetti di sky.


----------



## PheelMD (13 Luglio 2017)

Vamossss


----------



## vanbasten (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.



godooooooooooooo


----------



## AllanX (13 Luglio 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> Vero
> 
> Grazie Mr. President e Executive Director! Ci avete donato la speranza ad aprile, ora state realizzando i nostri sogni dell'estate!
> 
> Voi avete scelto Fassone che ha scelto Mirabelli. Io da Milanista non posso chiedere più di quello che state facendo. Grazie davvero!



E nessuno ringrazia l'ex presidente che, come lui stesso ha dichiarato, chiama Fassone ogni giorno per dargli i suoi utilissimi consigli? E poi Mirabelli sta facendo troppo bene, evidentemente ha approfittato dei mesi di gestione comune per imparare tutto dal dottor Galliani


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Mi viene da piangere di gioia


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Skriniar ------- Bonucci

Borja Valero------Biglia

ahahahahahah!


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> su Sky stanno morendoooo....pure Bellinazzo hanno chiamato    ...non si capacitano di cosa sta accadendo


Ma dOv3 l1 pr3nd0no tt kuesti sold1?


----------



## Victorss (13 Luglio 2017)

A Sportitalia il procuratore di Biglia ha confermato di aver chiuso la trattativa col Milan.


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Le cifre secondo Di Marzio: 17 milioni di euro più bonus. Biglia domani pomeriggio farà le visite mediche col Milan.



*Aggiornato il primo post con le cifre.

Quotate*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

conferma dell'agente


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Le cifre secondo Di Marzio: 17 milioni di euro più bonus. Biglia domani pomeriggio farà le visite mediche col Milan.



Benvenuto Lucas!!!!


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Le cifre secondo Di Marzio: 17 milioni di euro più bonus. Biglia domani pomeriggio farà le visite mediche col Milan.




*Conferma su Sportitalia da parte del procuratore Montepaone: "Ho chiuso Biglia al Milan"*


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Su interfans non ce la fanno più 

E Ruiu si starà ubriacando.


----------



## King of the North (13 Luglio 2017)

Mi volete spiegare come facciano Faxone e Mirabilandia e chiudere per Biglia mentre trattano per un acquisto lampo un certo Bonucci? Ma hanno il dono dell'obiquità?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma dOv3 l1 pr3nd0no tt kuesti sold1?



Zono di Elllliottt... Fallimetno bbbilan!!!


----------



## Igniorante (13 Luglio 2017)

Ottimo, un acquisto del genere in quella posizione era fondamentale...non so più in quali altri modi incensare Fax e Max, ormai...


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Le cifre secondo Di Marzio: 17 milioni di euro più bonus. Biglia domani pomeriggio farà le visite mediche col Milan.




.


----------



## Roger84 (13 Luglio 2017)

Dov'è Ruiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????


----------



## diavolo (13 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Su interfans non ce la fanno più
> 
> E Ruiu si starà ubriacando.


Godo


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Dov'è Ruiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????



Morto


----------



## Coccosheva81 (13 Luglio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> *Conferma su Sportitalia da parte del procuratore Montepaone: "Ho chiuso Biglia al Milan"*



Piano con sti acquisti, troppe news tutte insieme non vi sto dietro.
Esco dal lavoro che trattiamo Bonucci, torno a casa finisco di cenare, refresho e abbiamo comprato Biglia....


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Mi volete spiegare come facciano Faxone e Mirabilandia e chiudere per Biglia mentre trattano per un acquisto lampo un certo Bonucci? Ma hanno il dono dell'obiquità?



Stanno trattando anche un terzo.
Sarà Belotti o Aubameyang?


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Le cifre secondo Di Marzio: 17 milioni di euro più bonus. Biglia domani pomeriggio farà le visite mediche col Milan.



Comunque Fassone & Mirabelli sono 2 burloni...avevano detto che volevano consegnare a Montella i 2/3 della rosa per l'inizio del ritiro...
Ma non avevano aggiunto che il restante terzo sarebbe stato acquistato nei successivi 15 giorni


----------



## malos (13 Luglio 2017)

Suning se hai bisogno di un prestito siamo qui.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Piano con sti acquisti, troppe news tutte insieme non vi sto dietro.
> Esco dal lavoro che trattiamo Bonucci, torno a casa finisco di cenare, refresho e abbiamo comprato Biglia....



speriamo che prima di andare a letto ci sia dell'altro 
non si sa mai 
sai "battere il ferro finché è ancora caldo"


----------



## Mic (13 Luglio 2017)

Lucaaaaaaas bigliaaaaaaa


----------



## ralf (13 Luglio 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Che giornata! Domani volo in Italia a visitare la mia famiglia...incluso il mio cugino milanista sfegatato.
> 
> Finira malissimo a suon di birre..non oso nemmeno immaginare se prendiamo anche Bonucci.



BIGLIAmoli tutti.


----------



## Lambro (13 Luglio 2017)

Benvenuto Biglia, il metronomo che ci serviva.
Stiamo facendo una discreta squadrina...


----------



## GP7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Le cifre secondo Di Marzio: 17 milioni di euro più bonus. Biglia domani pomeriggio farà le visite mediche col Milan.



La notizia che aspettavo da due mesi. Allacciate le cinture ragazzi, il motore è stato inserito, ora va solo accesso. E vedremo se saremo una berlinetta o una fuoriserie. Ma qualche idea ce la stanno facendo venire.


----------



## Superpippo80 (13 Luglio 2017)

Io non so più dove spruzzare


----------



## walter 22 (13 Luglio 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Mi volete spiegare come facciano Faxone e Mirabilandia e chiudere per Biglia mentre trattano per un acquisto lampo un certo Bonucci? Ma hanno il dono dell'obiquità?



Li sta aiutando Galliani


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Suma è scatenato vi prego guardatevelo


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Le cifre secondo Di Marzio: 17 milioni di euro più bonus. Biglia domani pomeriggio farà le visite mediche col Milan.


Benissimo. E ora sotto con Bonny.


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Suma è scatenato vi prego guardatevelo



Madonna mi gasa pure lui stasera....


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Comunque questo acquisto, in un certo modo, chiude il cerchio. Ora l'ossatura è completa e ragionata. Da senso agli altri sette.
Ora ci vogliono i top per alzare l'asticella


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Luglio 2017)

Io aspetto il derby....
Quegli schifosi di suning si sono rifiutati di salutare yonghong e han li a San Siro durante il derby.

Quest anno, padre e figlio andranno a pulire le scarpe ai nostri. 

Schifosi crepate dall invidia!!


----------



## Pit96 (13 Luglio 2017)

Finalmente!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2017)

Spettacolo!


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Le cifre secondo Di Marzio: 17 milioni di euro più bonus. Biglia domani pomeriggio farà le visite mediche col Milan.



Un mercato SONTUOSO. Pazzesco. Io non credo di essere sveglio, sinceramente. Temo di star sognando di scrivere su Milanworld.


----------



## DrHouse (13 Luglio 2017)

Devono comprare due biglietti aerei in più per la tournée cinese...

Chissà se hanno ancora soldi


----------



## chicagousait (13 Luglio 2017)

Come direbbe qualcuno: che mercato confusionale


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Le cifre secondo Di Marzio: 17 milioni di euro più bonus. Biglia domani pomeriggio farà le visite mediche col Milan.



*Passiamo alle cose formali*

*Wilkommi in Milan*

E parte il coppino anche sul collo di Biglia...


----------



## VonVittel (13 Luglio 2017)

Pazzesco. Mercato pazzesco


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2017)

Su Sky stanno impazzendo


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (13 Luglio 2017)

Davvero un mercato superiore ad ogni aspettativa. Ora citando Massimino (presidente Catania anni 60) resta da comprare Amalgama ("quanto costa?")


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Luglio 2017)

A Sky preferiebbero mangiare le unghia dei piedi di Sabatini piuttosto che annunciare il doppio colpo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Su Sky stanno impazzendo



che dicono?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

dai che ci mettiamo dentro pure delle riserve degne di indossare la nostra maglia


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Le cifre secondo Di Marzio: 17 milioni di euro più bonus. Biglia domani pomeriggio farà le visite mediche col Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> che dicono?



Chiamano gli esperti per spiegare che queste spese non sono realmente sostenibili  sto male


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ma vogliamo parlare della rosicata epica di Bellinazzo in diretta a Skyfo? Continua a parlare di fondo Elliot, aumenti di capitale ecc e non ha capito che siamo impaccati di soldi. Stanno crepando dall'invidia in quel salottino da 4 amici al bar, tutti servi gobbi andati avanti a ripetere per mesi che i cinesi non esistono e se esistono non hanno i soldi e quelli veri erano quelli dell'Inter e adesso eccoli la a fare la figura dei pirla e dei rosiconi. GODO IMMENSAMENTE


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chiamano gli esperti per spiegare che queste spese non sono realmente sostenibili  sto male



Ma stai scherzando? Ma in che toni? Provocatori o di stupore?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Le cifre secondo Di Marzio: 17 milioni di euro più bonus. Biglia domani pomeriggio farà le visite mediche col Milan.


----------



## Zenos (13 Luglio 2017)

Queste spese non sono sostenibili,non è possibile,Conti non esiste,biglia non esiste, Donnarumma è un parametro 0...aiutooooooooo


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare della rosicata epica di Bellinazzo in diretta a Skyfo? Continua a parlare di fondo Elliot, aumenti di capitale ecc e non ha capito che siamo impaccati di soldi. Stanno crepando dall'invidia in quel salottino da 4 amici al bar, tutti servi gobbi andati avanti a ripetere per mesi che i cinesi non esistono e se esistono non hanno i soldi e quelli veri erano quelli dell'Inter e adesso eccoli la a fare la figura dei pirla e dei rosiconi. GODO IMMENSAMENTE


Bellinazzo.....la rima viene da se...invece Mr Bee era sostenibile....


----------



## Superpippo80 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ciao Belinazzoooo!!!!


----------



## Mc-Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

Che giocatore!...che squadra!...che dire...forza Milan vi voglio bene *****!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare della rosicata epica di Bellinazzo in diretta a Skyfo? Continua a parlare di fondo Elliot, aumenti di capitale ecc e non ha capito che siamo impaccati di soldi. Stanno crepando dall'invidia in quel salottino da 4 amici al bar, tutti servi gobbi andati avanti a ripetere per mesi che i cinesi non esistono e se esistono non hanno i soldi e quelli veri erano quelli dell'Inter e adesso eccoli la a fare la figura dei pirla e dei rosiconi. GODO IMMENSAMENTE



bellinazzo succhiati sto bel ..


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Due "milanisti" depressi in questo momento: Ruiu e Montolivo


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Luglio 2017)

E finalmente è arrivato


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Di Marzio dice che Kalinic è favorito perchè ora non ci saranno più i soldi per un top in attacco


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio dice che Kalinic è favorito perchè ora non ci saranno più i soldi per un top in attacco


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio dice che Kalinic è favorito perchè ora non ci saranno più i soldi per un top in attacco



Poveraccio


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio dice che Kalinic è favorito perchè ora non ci saranno più i soldi per un top in attacco



Il bello è che ci sperano ma ancora una volta lo prenderanno in quel posto


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi Skyfo è veramente vomitevole


----------



## markjordan (13 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio dice che Kalinic è favorito perchè ora non ci saranno più i soldi per un top in attacco


x cui
arrivano sia belotti-meiang che kalinic , basta aspettare le cessioni di bacca e niang


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio dice che Kalinic è favorito perchè ora non ci saranno più i soldi per un top in attacco



E che solo sta cosa gli è rimasta....però se per caso arrivasse uno pesante pure in attacco ci saranno autoimpiccagioni in diretta


----------



## Casnop (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Biglia sta per lasciare il ritiro della Lazio.*


Quante fughe di giocatori dai ritiri delle proprie squadre, stasera... che succede, dove vanno?  scritto per la terza volta in due settimane: benvenuto, Midfield Maestro.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Quante fughe di giocatori dai ritiri delle proprie squadre, stasera... che succede, dove vanno?  scritto per la terza volta in due settimane: benvenuto, Midfield Maestro.



che domanda...alla POTENZA cinese (quella vera ovviamente)


----------



## Pitermilanista (13 Luglio 2017)

markjordan ha scritto:


> x cui
> arrivano sia belotti-meiang che kalinic , basta aspettare le cessioni di bacca e niang



Secondo me arriva anche Renato Sanches in prestito, ne sono abbastanza sicuro; tanto per spappolare ancora più fegati.


----------



## Casnop (13 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio dice che Kalinic è favorito perchè ora non ci saranno più i soldi per un top in attacco


Fossi in Di Marzio eviterei previsioni sul Milan, questa estate. Sinceramente, non è aria. Un mese fa Mirabelli raccoglieva ironie sulla sua dichiarazione rivolta a Florentino riguardo alla negoziabilita' di Cristiano Ronaldo. Quanti, ora, sarebbero disponibili a fare sberleffi su quella dichiarazione? E se, puta caso, avesse ragione?


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Fossi in Di Marzio eviterei previsioni sul Milan, questa estate. Sinceramente, non è aria. Un mese fa Mirabelli raccoglieva ironie sulla sua dichiarazione rivolta a Florentino riguardo alla negoziabilita' di Cristiano Ronaldo. Quanti, ora, sarebbero disponibili a fare sberleffi su quella dichiarazione? E se, puta caso, avesse ragione?



Arriva Ronaldo come punta. Mi pare ovvio adesso


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Luglio 2017)

Finalmente un Regista. Erano anni che non avevamo a disposizione un centrocampista di questo calibro, con caratteristiche quasi uniche in serie A


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Le cifre secondo Di Marzio: 17 milioni di euro più bonus. Biglia domani pomeriggio farà le visite mediche col Milan.



Finalmente è chiusaa! Ci serviva un regista da anni,sono veramente contenta!


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2017)

Eccolo. Grande acquisto i serviva. Lotito è stato un duro negoziatore come sempre ma alla fine abbiamo il nostro regista. 

E ho come l'impressione che a centrocampo ne arriverà un altro, uno che farà tremare tutti davvero...


----------



## Casnop (13 Luglio 2017)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Finalmente un Regista. Erano anni che non avevamo a disposizione un centrocampista di questo calibro, con caratteristiche quasi uniche in serie A


E ciò, senza considerare che aggiunge un difensore con grandi capacità di indirizzo del gioco da dietro, come Bonucci, ed un trequarti come Calhanoglu che distribuisce e verticalizza il gioco come pochi in Europa, ad un assetto con due grandi terzini-ala, con molte idee sulla migliore propulsione al gioco, e due trequarti ala dalle raffinate qualità di palleggio, come Bonaventura e Suso. Un gioco pieno di tecnica e di pensiero, come nello stile del club, e nel tradizionale gradimento dei tifosi. Ci stupiremmo, tra un po', nel definire a corto di idee il gioco del Milan.


----------



## sette (13 Luglio 2017)

e stica.... non credevo che fossimo così gonfi di soldi, fossi interista mi taglierei le vene per lungo

se arriva anche Bonucci pure i gobbi vanno a giocare a moscacieca in autostrada


----------



## fra29 (14 Luglio 2017)

Si meritava due giorni di festa per aver liberato il popolo rossonero da Montolivo.. Chiusa la trattativa nel giorno del botto di mercato dell'anno..
#bigliacapitano


----------



## The Ripper (14 Luglio 2017)

benvenuto lucas!!!!!!!!!
sono in estasi
e stasera chi dorme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
e domani chi lavora!!!


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)

Il regista  

Altro che Steven Spielberg, noi c'abbiamo Biglia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Vedrete quanto stracavolo è forte! Questo teneva su tutta la Lazio.


----------



## JohnDoe (14 Luglio 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> e stica.... non credevo che fossimo così gonfi di soldi, fossi interista mi taglierei le vene per lungo
> 
> se arriva anche Bonucci pure i gobbi vanno a giocare a moscacieca in autostrada


io non capisco perche sempre parlate della potenza di suning vi invito a guardare le dichiarazioni di Sabatini e Ausilio che parlano chiaramente di ingaggi non superiori ai 5.5 mil al Inter.di che parliamo?e i tifosi dell Inter parlano di Messi Di Maria ....mama mia..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> benvenuto lucas!!!!!!!!!
> sono in estasi
> e stasera chi dorme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> e domani chi lavora!!!



Direi fa niente per James... Aspettando AB7!


----------



## Cizzu (14 Luglio 2017)

Donnarumma
Bonucci Musacchio Romagnoli
Conti Biglia Kessie R.Rodriguez
Calhanoglou
Kalinic Andrè Silva


mamma mia.. davvero... mamma mia...


----------



## SmokingBianco (14 Luglio 2017)

Milan Biglia tutto


----------



## mistergao (14 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Baiocchini per Sky Sport: trovato l'accordo tra Milan e Lazio, Biglia è un nuovo giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Le cifre secondo Di Marzio: 17 milioni di euro più bonus. Biglia domani pomeriggio farà le visite mediche col Milan.



Finalmente un regista di centrocampo, che abbiamo aspettato giusto quei sei anni...


----------



## J&B (14 Luglio 2017)

E' l'acquisto più importante,anche più di Bonucci. 

In una squadra rinnovata per il 90%,sarà il perno attorno al quale ruota tutto,riducendo al minimo gli inevitabili problemi di amalgama.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Luglio 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Direi fa niente per James... Aspettando AB7!



assolutamente
i soldi c'erano, la volontà del giocatore evidentemente no.
ora sotto col Gallo!


----------



## carlocarlo (14 Luglio 2017)

ma quando arriva? è stato tutto un po offuscato da bonucci


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

Milan "Biglia" tutto.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Ma quindi arriva pure lui per le firme oggi? Ma le visite mediche devono farle lui e Bonucci o tengono buone quelle fatte nei rispettivi ritiri?


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2017)

E anche il tempo di dormovivo è finito.
Benissimo cosi.


----------



## Cizzu (14 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E anche il tempo di dormovivo è finito.
> Benissimo cosi.



Si, ma rimane in rosa... a far cosa, oltre a percepire un ingaggio assurdo, non lo so..


----------



## J&B (14 Luglio 2017)

tutti in Cina


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Si, ma rimane in rosa... a far cosa, oltre a percepire un ingaggio assurdo, non lo so..



Calcisticamente ora è stato bocciato anche da montella e dalla dirigenza, visto che hanno preso uno che panchina montolivo in due minuti di allenamento.
Prima erano i tifosi ad essere pazzi, ora come la mettiamo??
Avesse un minimo di orgoglio dovrebbe andare via.


----------



## InsideTheFire (14 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calcisticamente ora è stato bocciato anche da montella e dalla dirigenza, visto che hanno preso uno che panchina montolivo in due minuti di allenamento.
> Prima erano i tifosi ad essere pazzi, ora come la mettiamo??
> Avesse un minimo di orgoglio dovrebbe andare via.


Il problema è proprio che pecca di questo... Se poi fanno anche capitano Bonucci....


----------



## Tobi (14 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Bonucci Musacchio Romagnoli
> Conti Biglia Kessie R.Rodriguez
> Calhanoglou
> ...



Metti Belotti al posto di Kalinic, ma comunque hai sbolognato Suso e Jack?


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2017)

InsideTheFire ha scritto:


> Il problema è proprio che pecca di questo... Se poi fanno anche capitano Bonucci....



Prima si faceva il figo, il gran leader dei polli.
E ora che arriva il capitano dell'argentina?
Ha perso posto, fascia , tutto.
Resta quel maledetto ingaggio , regalo del gallo.


----------



## nabucco (14 Luglio 2017)

Quando le firme? Nessuno ha detto niente?


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calcisticamente ora è stato bocciato anche da montella e dalla dirigenza, visto che hanno preso uno che panchina montolivo in due minuti di allenamento.
> Prima erano i tifosi ad essere pazzi, ora come la mettiamo??
> Avesse un minimo di orgoglio dovrebbe andare via.



Voglio proprio vedere se ha la decenza di rescindere il contratto. 
Quando ha rinnovato il contratto, sapeva bene che avrebbe soltanto irritato i tifosi, ma per i soldi e per fare il parassita al Milan non gliene è importato niente.


----------



## Cizzu (14 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Prima si faceva il figo, il gran leader dei polli.
> E ora che arriva il capitano dell'argentina?
> Ha perso posto, fascia , tutto.
> Resta quel maledetto ingaggio , regalo del gallo.



3.5 mln a stagione fino al 2019 
Questo non lo si sbologna più.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Prima si faceva il figo, il gran leader dei polli.
> E ora che arriva il capitano dell'argentina?
> Ha perso posto, fascia , tutto.
> Resta quel maledetto ingaggio , regalo del gallo.


Bravissimo! Non vuole schiodare solo per l'ingaggio monstre che ha e a con quell'ingaggio non se lo piglia nessuno...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Maledetto Bonucci, hai messo in ombra l'arrivo del nostro playmaker


----------



## fra29 (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Maledetto Bonucci, hai messo in ombra l'arrivo del nostro playmaker



È probabile capitano (anche senza fascia).
Ora tra lui e Bonucci abbiamo gonadi di cemento, se prendiamo Ibra dichiariamo guerra alla Polonia..


----------



## sette (14 Luglio 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> io non capisco perche sempre parlate della potenza di suning vi invito a guardare le dichiarazioni di Sabatini e Ausilio che parlano chiaramente di ingaggi non superiori ai 5.5 mil al Inter.di che parliamo?e i tifosi dell Inter parlano di Messi Di Maria ....mama mia..



e quando avrei parlato di Suning? il mio era un semplice sfottò, tanto si sa che i cugini sfigati ci leggono


----------



## gabuz (14 Luglio 2017)

Ma le visite mediche?


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ma le visite mediche?



Me lo sono chiesto pure io , le faranno insieme lui e Bonucci domani..


----------

